# March Past Music



## madchicken (2 Dec 2004)

Okay so this is something that confused me at camp. Whenever the pipe band would play a song, cadets from the regiment would stand to attention, for example engineers would stand to attention when "wings" was played...I think.  Anywho, I was woundering if anyone knew what armoured's march past song is.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Dec 2004)

My Boy Willie.


----------



## Inch (3 Dec 2004)

Here's the CFAO regarding regimental/formation/etc marches, it's no longer a CFAO per se, but you get the idea. The BCDs have two marches, "Scotland the Brave" for pipe bands and "Fare Ye Well Inniskilling" for brass bands.

http://my.tbaytel.net/tgroulx/marches.htm


----------



## Eowyn (3 Dec 2004)

Here is the official publication number.

A-AD-200-000/AG-000   "The Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces"

As far as I'm aware, this isn't available on the internet.


----------



## catalyst (3 Dec 2004)

I have the 202 - Band Instructions. It contains a listing of every unit's marchpast. 

PM me if anyone wants it.

 - The resident cadet BandO


----------



## joe_2701 (22 Dec 2004)

Each regiment has its own march past. the only difference is more that one regiment can have the same one. but it isnt separated into sub elements, like arty, armoured infantry etc. the best way to find out is to ask one of your officers, or someone from your offiliated unit if you no any


----------



## dw_1984 (22 Dec 2004)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Here is the official publication number.
> 
> A-AD-200-000/AG-000   "The Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces"
> 
> As far as I'm aware, this isn't available on the internet.



It's on the Internet...have a copy on my computer...now the only question is where I got it from...because I don't remember...I believe there's a cadet site w/ a lot of .pdf files...may have come from there...but I also don't remember the site.


----------



## Inch (22 Dec 2004)

joe_2701 said:
			
		

> Each regiment has its own march past. the only difference is more that one regiment can have the same one. but it isnt separated into sub elements, like arty, armoured infantry etc.



Actually, some elements/branches/etc do have a march past, the Armoured Corps is one of them and their march is My Boy Willie as recceguy stated. 

Stick to what you know and don't state something as a fact if it isn't a fact.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

Hmm.. I went to Band Camp (Pipes and Drums at Blackdown to be Exact) And there The song Was Called "Black Bear", or that was the abbreiviated form.


----------



## Burrows (22 Dec 2004)

Hmm...Black Bear is the regimental march of Black Watch...


----------



## joe_2701 (22 Dec 2004)

Well Inch, im sorry that i offended you so terribly with being somewhat misinformed. But as far as i had been educated, branches did not have their own march. So I will try to stick to your ever so kind advice and "stick to what i know" which just happens to be more than you might think.


----------



## Inch (22 Dec 2004)

joe_2701 said:
			
		

> Well Inch, im sorry that i offended you so terribly with being somewhat misinformed. But as far as i had been educated, branches did not have their own march. So I will try to stick to your ever so kind advice and "stick to what i know" which just happens to be more than you might think.



I never said I was offended and I never made any comments with respect to how much you know. I simply corrected your comment since it was in fact false information, so my advice still stands. I look forward to reading some insightful posts on subjects you're familiar with since you claim to know more than I might think you do.


----------



## gun plumber (22 Dec 2004)

Sorry Burrows,I have to disagree with you on that one.
"Highland Laddie"is the march past of the Black Watch.
The march past of the Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Branch is "Lille Bulero"then"Aupres de ma Blonde" played directly after.
I belive that "The Black Bear"is the march past of Canadian Scottish.


----------



## Scott (22 Dec 2004)

joe_2701 said:
			
		

> Well Inch, im sorry that i offended you so terribly with being somewhat misinformed. But as far as i had been educated, branches did not have their own march. So I will try to stick to your ever so kind advice and "stick to what i know" which just happens to be more than you might think.



Inch gave you good advice, try to benefit from it please.


----------



## Burrows (22 Dec 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Sorry Burrows,I have to disagree with you on that one.
> "Highland Laddie"is the march past of the Black Watch.
> The march past of the Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Branch is "Lille Bulero"then"Aupres de ma Blonde" played directly after.
> I belive that "The Black Bear"is the march past of Canadian Scottish.



Really??? Can we get a third opinion on this scott?


----------



## joe_2701 (22 Dec 2004)

Well i apologize, i meant nothing by it, and i will indeed take your advice. I look at this as a learning experience, and now i know that my previous thought was indeed wrong. 
Thank you


----------



## Scott (23 Dec 2004)

Sorry Burrows, it's The Highland Laddie. Interesting though, they only list one march. The NSH has a few:

Quick: The Sweet Maid of Glendarvel
Slow: My Home
1Bn Quick: The Athol Highlanders, and The Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu
2Bn Quick: The Highland Laddie

A good reference is www.regiments.org

EDIT: The only Regiment I could find that uses the Black Bear as a march is The Royal Gurkha Rifles


----------



## Scott (23 Dec 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> I belive that "The Black Bear"is the march past of Canadian Scottish.



Negatory, their quick is Blue Bonnets Over the Border


----------



## Burrows (23 Dec 2004)

Ok...So were both wrong...Im going to go change the name on my ITunes Library right now...Regimental march of the black watch...Pfft...My Ass..


----------



## armygurl_557 (23 Dec 2004)

That is not very Power Positive.. Not like i Care though..


Does it really matter that much?


Men..


----------



## Burrows (23 Dec 2004)

I was referring to the incompetence of the guy who titled the song..


----------



## Love793 (5 Jan 2005)

Just to clarify every Element, and Branch of the CF does have its own March Past.


----------



## Chang (5 Jan 2005)

"farmers boy" for the canadian forces medical group 

edit: why does the version of famers boy found here ( http://my.tbaytel.net/tgroulx/marches.htm ) sound so different from the one we play on parade? ALOT more different ???


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (5 Jan 2005)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Here is the official publication number.
> 
> A-AD-200-000/AG-000   "The Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces"
> 
> As far as I'm aware, this isn't available on the internet.



http://www.saskd.ca/heritage.pdf

Here it is!


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (5 Jan 2005)

I've bought recently _La bonne chanson_ a series of traditional French-Canadian songs. I found that many French-Canadian regimental march passes were from the series, including _Vive la canadienne _ for the Royal 22ième Regiment and _ La feuille d'érable_ the CIC branch march pass. I also love CANADA - the Centennial Song of Bobby Gimby. It is a great peace to march to. 

 ;D Good day!


----------



## catalyst (5 Jan 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify every Element, and Branch of the CF does have its own March Past.



Actually, thats not true (according to my 202). Most have them, but one that doesn't is the band branch.....

Ironic... :


----------



## Love793 (6 Jan 2005)

The bands come under the admin control of CFRTS, so what ever CFRTS march is, is also the Gen Service Bands marchs.  Regimental and Unit Bands (Including Navy ones) use the same march as the unit.  Example EK Scot Pipe Band- Highland Laddie, etc...


----------



## clayball (6 Jan 2005)

anyone know what the irish regiment's regimental march past is ( there's like only 4 corps in canada, 1 in BC ( i heard) and 3 in the city i live in and they are like 40 min apart from each opther)  ???


----------



## condor888000 (6 Jan 2005)

[quote author=Army.ca]
Authorized Marches:
Quick March: Garry Owen
Slow March: Endearing Young Charms
[/quote]
For the record, Garry Owen is one of the best drinking songs I've ever heard. Only the Irish... ;D


----------



## condor888000 (6 Jan 2005)

Here are the most common version of the lyrics, as taught to me by my uncle...

Let Bacchus' sons be not dismayed,
But join with me, each jovial blade,
Come, drink and sing and lend your aid,
To help me with the chorus:

_Chorus_
Instead of spa, we'll drink brown ale,
And pay the reckoning on the nail;
No man for debt shall go to jail,
From Garryowen in glory.

We'll beat the bailiffs out of fun,
We'll make the mayor and sheriffs run,
We are the boys no man dares dun,
If he regards a whole skin.

_Chorus_

We'll break windows, we'll break down doors,
The watch knocked down by threes, and fours,
And let the doctors work their cures,
And tinker up our bruises.

_Chorus_

Our hearts so stout have got no fame,
For soon 'tis known from whence we came,
Where'er we go they fear the name,
Of Garryowen in glory.

_Chorus_


----------



## Saorse (11 Jan 2005)

My drill team, as well, is currently looking for March Past music for our Annual Inspection. Good thing I stumbled upon this topic: just might save us from doing drill to Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------

